# Ovulation Pain - anyone relate



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Well girlies only I assume!!! - jaysus - seem to suffer from this one quite a bit - the joys of being over 40 I guess - seems to last for about 2/3 days and then shuffles off again. Also, without being too gross - get horrible "egg White" type of discharge.Yummy - anyone relate?Sue


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i dont have this problem sue, sounds nice







sorry.. i still get period pains although i have not had one for a long time, bloody things


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep! and Yep! I also get period type D for the week around ovulation. Drives me mad. I have D all week with my period then it stops for about a week then it starts up again! Sigh, it's not just for over 40's I promise you


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I can totally relate to what screamer said i have the same problems, i get about a week and a half out of a month where i can do some normal things before im back on that awful merry go round!


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

This thread has been moved to Women's Health issued due to content.Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Oops soz team - really only go to IBS and chat forums - should have gozzed.Sue


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Not to worry, ovulation pain is very common in us lady ibser's and it does tend to make whatever ails you (d or c) worse. It may actually be worse over 40. I'm 41 and have irregular periods now, but I still can tell when it's ovulation time.


----------



## 22662 (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone get deep ovulatory pain on the lower left side behind their ovary??? I had a sonogram last month- no cysts, but now the alst 2 cycles i have pain there that hurts when I lay down on that side and only goes a way a little with my period. Doctor told me to wait until after this period and if pain still there another sonogram.i'm trying to conceive as i have suffered a miscarriage back in july..im really worried. I'm worried its a cyst and if i'm pregnant can that be harmful???


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI Jackieb, I had the pain for years. 1st is was from endometioses. Now I was checked for it again about 2 years ago cause of the pain being back. There was no endo they said it has to do with the intestines and the bowel wraps around right there. It does hurt at times I feel my ovary is going to exsplode.Hope you feel better soonKitkat


----------



## 22662 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hikitkat- do you feel the pain in your back as well? its so frustrating i keep thinking the worst!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

NO I didn;t have back pain at he time


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey KitKat,I was DX with Endo back in 97 or 99 and had laser surgery to remove scar tissue. Then 2-3 years agao I was DX with IBS. I get major bloating and pain and have gone between IBS-D and IBS-C. I have an appt with my gyno next week because I had a feeling the IBS and endo were related. How did they find out you had your intestines and bowel wrapped around? What have to done to lessen the pain? Do you have major bloating/distention? Any words of advise?Thanks!!


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Right before my period I get lower back pain. Sometimes it hurts too much to stand. I have to bend over to relieve some of the pressure on my back. I've never been too worried about it because during the birth of my 3rd child, my contractions were in my back. So I just associate it with being a women. During my period my stools are super loose. The past few months I have had D, so something is definitely changing. I am 41, so maybe age has something to do with it. Sometimes the menstrual cramping in my lower ab area is really bad, but sometimes using the "ThermaCare" heatwraps helps.


----------



## 22662 (Dec 6, 2005)

dear lee'sbabe- thanks for your response. the pain is right behind my left ovary in my back and only really hurst to lay on that side. Its s little sore when standing or carrying my 2 year old. The pain has subsided since ovulating- I'm going to see if it goes away completely this cycle with my period- if not go get a sonogram.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Could very well be cysts, but nothing to really worry about, they can become inflamed during ovulation and subside after in response to hormones. Or it could just be plain old ovulation pain.The exact cause of ovulation pain is not clear, but theories include:Emerging follicle - hormones prompt the ovaries to produce around 20 follicles. Each follicle contains an immature egg (ovum) but only one follicle usually survives to maturity. It is supposed that ovulation pain is caused by the expanding follicle stretching the membrane of the ovary.Ruptured follicle - when the egg is mature, it bursts from the follicle. This may cause slight bleeding. The peritoneum (abdominal lining) could be irritated by the blood or fluids from the ruptured follicle, and this may trigger the pain.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

scram. every bodies wraps around there. all comes to a turn right there on the left side.I was hoping my endo was back and it was making me have to go to the bathroom all the time. BUt it was not.


----------



## 22662 (Dec 6, 2005)

Dear tltrull- thank you for the response- that makes me feel alot better. Quick question- do you know how cysts can effect pregnancy??


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Cysts cause no problems with pregnancy. They are usually found on the tubes and ovaries, and are very common. I have had reocurring cysts all my life and have 2 healthy kids.......born 11 1/2 months apart even!


----------



## 22662 (Dec 6, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I too have a cyst that comes and goes tltrull and have 3 healthy kids. I also get back pain with my period. It starts around my lower back and runs down into my thighs. It's just awful! And it lasts for about a week and a half every month! I'm definately coming back as a man


----------



## 22662 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks- my pain is on and off and does go down my leg as well. I'm just trying to get pregnant again and just want to be rid of these female issues!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by kitkat17 Lady of the Loo:scram. every bodies wraps around there. all comes to a turn right there on the left side.I was hoping my endo was back and it was making me have to go to the bathroom all the time. BUt it was not.


So Kitkat, what do you do now for pain? I just got back from my Gyno and she also said she doesn't think it is my Endo back but from IBS. Do you take anything during 'that time' for pain?Thanks!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I was told there was nothing i could do. MIne has gotten better since I am now peri menapausal. Love that word. I have had 1 period this whole year. It hurts sometimes but not every month like it used to. I wonder if a heating pad or just any type of ibuprofin would help.Hope you feel better.


----------



## 22662 (Dec 6, 2005)

my pain now only hurts on the lower left behind the ovary when I lay down on that side. I'm going to ther doctor for a checkup the first week in january after this period to make sure everything is okay. I really think its a cyst tha tmay have gotten bigger. i just want to get pregnant!!


----------



## 22662 (Dec 6, 2005)

went to Dr today- he felt some tenderness on left side but nothing big. Sending me for sonogram to see if there is in fact a cyst or fluid. My pain wraps around my whole left side from my ovary, to the left side to my back. It hurts to lay on that side and sometimes when I walk it feels real sore- anybody relate????He also mentioned could be my bowels or diverticulitis...i worry all the time.


----------



## 22662 (Dec 6, 2005)

Dear Kitkat- when they told you about your bowel and intestines around that area causing pain- what did they do for you?? they say that may be my problem- not sure.


----------

